# Gleichmäßige Wellenlinie als Schriftlinie ?



## typometer (8. März 2003)

Wer weiß wie ich eine gleichmäßige Wellenlinie als Schriftlinie erzeugen kann, egal welches Grafik-Programm.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (8. März 2003)

meinst du sowas wie unten angehängt?
in freehand ne ellipse erstell, mit messer halbiert und so verschoben dass was "sinusähnliches" entsteht. die pfade wieder verbunden, noch einmal dupliziert, um 2 pi  verschoben, wieder verbunden. text dran ausgerichtet.

hoffe das hilft


----------



## typometer (9. März 2003)

Danke Caleb,

genau so, werde es nachher mal ausprobieren.

Vielen DANK für Deine Hilfe

Gruß TypoMeter


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. März 2003)

Illustrator:

Mit dem Liniensegment-Werkzeug eine horizontale Linie zeichnen
Mit dem Ankerpunkt-Hinzufügen-Werkzeug z.B. in der Mitte der Linie einen zusätzlichen Ankerpunkt erstellen
Mit dem Ankerpunkt-Konvertieren-Werkzeug die 3 Ankerpunkte zu Bezierkurven konvertieren und damit "Bögen" aufziehen, wie man sie haben will. Fertig ist der geschwungene Textpfad
Pfadtext-Werkzeug auswählen, damit auf den Pfad klicken und entlang des Pfades schreiben. Fertig

Corel Draw:

Mit dem "Hilfsmittel Bezier" mit 2 Punkten eine Linie erstellen
Mit dem "Hilfsmittel Form" den letzten Punkt anklicken und in der Symbolleiste oben "Linie in Kurve konvertieren" anklicken
Mit dem "Hilfsmittel Form" z.B. in der Mitte der Linie mit Doppelklick einen zusätzlichen Bezierpunkt setzen
Mit den nun angezeigten "Anfassern" die Line zu der gewünschten Kurve ziehen.
Mit dem "Hilfsmittel Text" irgendwo auf die Kurve klicken und den Text schreiben. Fertig

Gruß
lightbox


----------

